# Very noob question - Plecos



## Psyden (Mar 7, 2005)

A few months ago i started my adventure of Fishkeeper. The first fish i got were a few tiger barbs and a plec, for my 15G tank

I then started to read up on fish, i think i should have done this first!

How do i tell what type of pleco i have?

Thanks in anticipation

Psyden.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

can you describe how your pleco looks?


----------



## Psyden (Mar 7, 2005)

Ill try and take a photo of it tonight, as it always hides in its cave until night time. Just wondering if anyone has tips on taking photos?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I have only one tip from another guy from this forum. he advised me to stand up high and use your camera shoot from a degree of about 45*. That shouldn't mess up with the flash. 
Or you just need to describe the pattern of the fish things like that...


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

A pleco will outgro aa 15 gallon if its a common. 18 inches lol. i have a clown pleco it has orange patterns on it


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

There are too many different types to try and figure it out without a picture.  Try going to planet catfish and see if you can find it.   :wink:


www.planetcatfish.com


----------

